# 55 Ford 600---Power Steering ???



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

Did the 600 series come out with a power steering option? If it did, I'd like to see if a used one is available to convert mine over. The wife uses it to mow pasture and the steering is a little hard in tight turns for her. If I can't convert it over this winter, I need to buy another tractor for next year. PJ


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

According to tractordata.com power assist was optional on the 600 series tractors. 

You'll have to search tractor salvage yards to find what you want. Other series Fords may fit your tractor

Try tractorhouse.com At the bottom of their home page, they have a dismantled machines section. Enter "Ford 600" and a list of salvage yards that have 600's will appear. Then, you'll have to call around and see if any have power steering systems for a 600. 

Another approach to consider to call Roland Jackson at Jackson Power Steering. He builds power steering systems for old tractors. Have a look at his website. Under "Products" he lists a system for 600 series Fords. Telephone 620-357-6546 or email them at [email protected]


----------

